# Thinks my dog may have had a seizure



## Kenya68 (Jan 1, 2013)

This morning about 9:15am , me and my 2 poun chichihua, Kenya were still in bed when she started shaking and I could see her tounge hanging out of her mouth and was making whiny noises. She did this in her sleep and she also peed on herself. This is the second time this has happened. I think it could have been a seizure but my daughter thinks she may have just been in a deep sleep and dreaming. Anyone have any experience with this? It worries me so much. Vet is closed today. She is acting fine and totally normal since. Thanks, Tracey.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would see your vet and have her checked out.There's another post about seizures today .Below

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/75249-4-petit-mal-seizures-today.html


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Sometimes they are had to tell, like the one your dog had. They can be really bad ones or mini ones. Keep track of when she does this and how often, most Vets won't give meds till they have then a lot and bad ones. My pug has a mini one every few months, the only thing she does is whine and try to bark, she can move her legs, but we can tell she sees us and hears us, they don't last long so far. But we had a Chi when I was growing up and he had them bad. Anyway the vet will want to know when and how long and how many.


----------



## Kenya68 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you. I took her to the vet and they aren't too concerned because they are not that often. They want me to keep track of them. She weighs 2 lbs and is too small for meds


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I would watch her diet too. Make sure that she is eating often enough so that her blood sugar doesn't drop too low...she is little so she need frequent feeding.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Sounds like a seizure to me....my pup was having them for for close to 2 yrs b4 he was having them often enough for phenobarbital...he has been on PB for almost 2 yrs and doing very well ...Good Luck..


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

That sounds like a seizure to me as well, so it's good you saw the vet. Rubia makes a good point--hypoglycemia/blood sugar can cause seizures, especially in the really small chis like yours. My chihuahua Chica has had one seizure in the past, but it was related to ivermectin sensitivity, from her heartworm med.


----------

